# walleye combo



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

looking for a new walleye pole and reel. something for $100 or less. I was looking at the new abu-garcia 6' pole medium action, and a shimano senora 2500 reel (line capacity is 8 lbs). I fish alot for saugeye, and also walleye on erie. Would like to have a good all around pole for walleye and perch, i wonder if medium action pole is too much for perch? Any advice? thanks


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------

